# Screwed by the French



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Well, I just found out that my fish have a gay name and it is all thanks to the French.









Just found out that my Geryi shoal is pronounced: Sher_ree - eye. The last name Géry is French.










Leave it to the French to pronounce a "G" as "SH".









All I can say.............
















Thanks alot Memen









Just messing with ya Memen.















I was a little suprised by the pronunciation though, I was saying it all wrong. :smile:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I blame the USA for thinking that everything should be their way


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Could be worse Jeff. The name could be British.

(messin' with Innes. And he likes it







)


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Could be worse Jeff. The name could be British.
> 
> (messin' with Innes. And he likes it
> 
> ...


 haha........i never knew it was pronounced like that either....huh?


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

G as 'SH', I have never seen that in the French language (I was borderline bilingual at one point). That's just odd, I like it better the way I imagined it.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

I bet anything I pronounce all the species wrong...
It's just what I read though.. I don't really talk to anyone about p's exepts on the net.

we should have a thread on how to say all of the names of the fish.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

goldfish chunks in teeth said:


> we should have a thread on how to say all of the names of the fish.


 Look in the science forum....there is a great one!


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

oh...cool thanks man!


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

do you know what that thread is called?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Here is a link

names


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

right on!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I gotta get that thread in a saved topics forum....

There are a few suprises there....you wouldve never imagined the geryi such a badass fish would have such a







name!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Neoplasia Posted on May 13 2003, 04:44 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> G as 'SH', I have never seen that in the French language (I was borderline bilingual at one point). That's just odd, I like it better the way I imagined it.


 Its phonetics silly, trying to get the sound close enough, it is a J sound but closest it to Sherry.

mon cheri amour


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I gotta get that thread in a saved topics forum....
> 
> There are a few suprises there....you wouldve never imagined the geryi such a badass fish would have such a
> 
> ...










Mike, it sure is a good job you are holding up a sissy white flag or I'd ................


















and Serrapygo you know I love it


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > Neoplasia Posted on May 13 2003, 04:44 PM
> > --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> > G as 'SH', I have never seen that in the French language (I was borderline bilingual at one point). That's just odd, I like it better the way I imagined it.
> 
> ...


 I realize it's phoenetics, but G being 'SH' is still new to me. Maybe they were drunk on cheap wine at the time?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

_Cheap_ French wine to you pal.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

hastatus said:


> _Cheap_ French wine to you pal.


 That was implied.


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

Je viens d'apprendre que le G se prononce SH en français, lol, desolé grosse gurke mais ton poisson n'est pas un homosexuel, car en france, on dit "géri" et pas "chéri" . enfin je n'ai pas compris ce que vous racontiez, et vous non plus car je viens de m'apercevoir que je viens d'écrire en francais...
a bientôt,
memen, le "french lover" lollllllll








sincerement je n'ai rien compris au topic a part que Grosse gurke dit que en france son poisson s'appelle chérie, alors que ce n'est pas vrai


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

memen said:


> Je viens d'apprendre que le G se prononce SH en français, lol, desolé grosse gurke mais ton poisson n'est pas un *homosexuel*, car en france, on dit "géri" et pas "chéri" . enfin je n'ai pas compris ce que vous racontiez, et vous non plus car je viens de m'apercevoir que je viens d'écrire en francais...
> a bientôt,
> memen, le "french lover" lollllllll
> 
> ...


Thems fighting words









I think


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Only if your a gay fish .


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

memen said:


> Je viens d'apprendre que le G se prononce SH en français, lol, desolé grosse gurke mais ton poisson n'est pas un homosexuel, car en france, on dit "géri" et pas "chéri" . enfin je n'ai pas compris ce que vous racontiez, et vous non plus car je viens de m'apercevoir que je viens d'écrire en francais...
> a bientôt,
> memen, le "french lover" lollllllll
> 
> ...


 *_In Beavis' voice, waving wildly with his arms_* Are you threatening me?!?!?!?
















Kinda funny how he mentioned "homosexuel" and "Grosse Gurke" in the same paragraph


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

:laugh: True! good thing _poisson_ was between his name and homosexual.


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

You have just learned that the G pronounces itself SH in French, lol, big dumb gurke but your fish not a homosexual one, for in france, one said "géri" and not "chéri". At last you did not understand this. No more for I have just noticed myself than I have just written in french...

see ya soon,

memen, the "french lover" lollllllll

I understood the topic that Big gurke says that in france his fish is
called chérie, while this is not true

***This above translation might or might not be correct. I am just not sure.***


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

LOL: never forget the hyphens é or è each has its on meaning/pronunciation.


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

it's a good translation redshoal








je n'ai pas dit que grosse gurke etait homosexuel mais que son poisson n'etait pas homosexuel ,







c'est different, vous comprenez tout de travers, comme moi en anglais, 
En france, on ne dit pas "red bellies pianhas = piranhas au joue rouges mais "piranha rouge= Red piranha"
haha, je peux raconter n'importe quoi personne ne pourra comprendre MUhahahahahaha !


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

RedShoal said:


> You have just learned that the G pronounces itself SH in French, lol, big dumb gurke but your fish not a homosexual one, for in france, one said "géri" and not "cherished". At last you did not understand this. No more for I have just noticed myself than I have just written in french...
> 
> see ya soon,
> 
> ...


Never said my fish were gay, just that the name sounds gay. This had nothing to do with the meaning of the word Geryi, just the way it is pronounced.








I was just having a little fun at Memen's expense.



> Kinda funny how he mentioned "homosexuel" and "Grosse Gurke" in the same paragraph


Thanks for pointing that out again Judazzz


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I had no idea Memen would be so evil to retort in a language I cant read


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

Okay, I try again.

I did not say that big gurke is homosexual but that his fish is not homosexual, this is different, you understand all crosswise, as me in English, In france, one does not say "red bellies pianhas = piranhas au joue rouges mais but "piranha rouge= Red piranha" 
haha, I can relate does not translate person will not be able to understand MUhahahahahaha!

Again, this is most likely not correct.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> memen said:
> 
> 
> > Je viens d'apprendre que le G se prononce SH en français, lol, desolé grosse gurke mais ton poisson n'est pas un *homosexuel*, car en france, on dit "géri" et pas "chéri" . enfin je n'ai pas compris ce que vous racontiez, et vous non plus car je viens de m'apercevoir que je viens d'écrire en francais...
> ...


 haha, that is so great man, i lost it when i saw that....i don't know why....but that is some funny sh*t.......gotta hand it to you there


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

Sometimes, its the translator that instigates things.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Esto es el problema cuando las naciones diferentes comienzan a comunicar palabras. Muy malo.


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

GGurke, j'ai tres bien compris que tu avais appelé ton geyri "géri" et que tu crois qu'en francais ca fait ' chérie" et donc c'etait pas drole comme topic ou alors je n'ai rien compris !!!!!!


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Esto es el problema cuando las naciones diferentes comienzan a comunicar palabras. Muy malo.


 This is the problem when the different nations begin to communicate words. Very bad


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

how do you say...country full of pussies in french?


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

:laugh: Redshoal have a traductor, or i go to school and learn to speak in spanish and french. Redshoal i think your post name is the better name !(red shoal sound good)


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> memen Posted on May 13 2003, 08:03 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> GGurke, j'ai tres bien compris que tu avais appelé ton geyri "géri" et que tu crois qu'en francais ca fait ' chérie" et donc c'etait pas drole comme topic ou alors je n'ai rien compris !!!!!!


Meme: Vous vraiment pensez que Grosse Gurke comprendra?


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

memen said:


> GGurke, j'ai tres bien compris que tu avais appelé ton geyri "géri" et que tu crois qu'en francais ca fait ' chérie" et donc c'etait pas drole comme topic ou alors je n'ai rien compris !!!!!!


 GGurke, I have very well understand that you had called your geyri "géri" and that you believe that in france its call "chérie" and therefore this was not fake topic or then I not understood !!!!!!


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > memen Posted on May 13 2003, 08:03 PM
> > --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> > GGurke, j'ai tres bien compris que tu avais appelé ton geyri "géri" et que tu crois qu'en francais ca fait ' chérie" et donc c'etait pas drole comme topic ou alors je n'ai rien compris !!!!!!
> 
> ...


 You really think that Big Gurke will understand?


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

hastatus : yes i think he understand this, but in the wrong way loool

sinon je vais arranger ta phrase hasta : "tu pense vraiment que grosse gurke va comprendre ce que tu as dit ?" voila comme ca c'est plus français


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Ever notice how close Spanish and French is ? Old latin derivitives


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

english too !


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

memen said:


> hastatus : yes i think he understand this, but in the wrong way loool
> 
> sinon je vais arranger ta phrase hasta : "tu pense vraiment que grosse gurke va comprendre ce que tu as dit ?" voila comme ca c'est plus français


 otherwise I will arrange your sentence hasta "tu pense vraiment que grosse gurke va comprendre ce que tu as dit ?" - "you think really that big gurke will understand this that you said?" this is More french


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

Chinese too.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> memen Posted on May 13 2003, 08:10 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> hastatus : yes i think he understand this, but in the wrong way loool
> 
> sinon je vais arranger ta phrase hasta : "tu pense vraiment que grosse gurke va comprendre ce que tu as dit ?" voila comme ca c'est plus français


Este es la medio que Michel Jégu y nuestros comunicado in linquisticas.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

English=Good


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

es muy dificio.


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

:laugh: English=primitive language , you can't exprim all your feeling whereas french is te btter language


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

ÇëÓÃ english Ð´×÷


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Hey no Japanese here lol


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

memen said:


> English=primitive language , you can't exprim all your feeling whereas french is te btter language


 Français sont la langue plus faible.







j/k


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> memen Posted on May 13 2003, 08:16 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> English=primitive language , you can't exprim all your feeling whereas french is te *btter* language


Yes I agree, French is a bitter language


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

"le français est la langue la plus faible" => heureusement, redshoal a tort !!!!! 
je suis sur que personne n'as compris


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

We need to all write in english from now on. I am beginning to think in different languages and all the voices are speaking different ones.


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

no "bitter" mais "better" hasta


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

memen said:


> "le français est la langue la plus faible" => heureusement, redshoal a tort !!!!!
> je suis sur que personne n'as compris


 oh bien


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Meme: Povo de Anglo terra nao entenderá o que nós dizemos. LOL


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Meme: Povo de Anglo terra nao entenderá o que nós dizemos. LOL


 Sure we will. We just cannot translate the meaning of those fruity words. Oh.. wait, I am of the Eastern land.


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

ok, but i am frustated in this forum, i can't say all I want to say.... i can't exprim my feeling, or my opinion because my english is bad, really bad...








the same thing we have is the love of Piranhas, and i enjoy to keep them and to try undersand what member of pfury say ! i try to help their but it's hard because some time i don't know the solution and other some time, i can't exprime my feeling


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

Put your feelings in music.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> memen Posted on May 13 2003, 08:26 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ok, but i am frustated in this forum, i can't say all I want to say.... i can't exprim my feeling, or my opinion because my english is bad, really bad...
> the same thing we have is the love of Piranhas, and i enjoy to keep them and to try undersand what member of pfury say ! i try to help their but it's hard because some time i don't know the solution and other some time, i can't exprime my feeling


 Your doing fine. Humor is sincere in this forum. Enjoy it and have fun. Votre faisant met à l'amende. L'humour est sincère dans ce forum. L'apprécier et s'amuse.


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

Je suis un bunny


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

ok got the feelng of piranha dance !!!!!!!
hasta, you are a true piranha scientist, it's your true job ?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

:laugh: Mass reproducer you .


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

Je suis un whore de poste aujourd'hui


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> memen Posted on May 13 2003, 08:32 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ok got the feelng of piranha dance !!!!!!!
> hasta, you are a true piranha scientist, it's your true job ?


 No, I'm truly retired. I am (was ) a field researcher for piranas and studied them, but today understudy to Jegu and Petry who wanted me to be the voice for science because of that background. It is the title Mike (Xenon) gave me for this forum, which makes me cringe a bit.














.


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

REd shoal you are a "addicted" me o am in the forum before you and i am again a infatuted :sad:


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

Well, I am also retired. A lot of free time.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> RedShoal Posted on May 13 2003, 08:34 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Je suis un whore de poste aujourd'hui










no kidding.



> memen Posted on May 13 2003, 08:37 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> REd shoal you are a "addicted" me o am in the forum before you and i am again a infatuted










Do you 2 wish to be alone?


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

This is not the Xenon and Super Nat thing.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

good night, i go to bed, because in my home the hours is :10 h 39 PM and i have a lot of work today, and i shoud make a 600 liters tank for keep a big shoal of natts,


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

because it is hardly about piranhas - now is it?


----------

